# couple issues surfacing on 2005



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

i now have 1,400 miles on my KC SE frontie, and a couple things are starting to come out. first, i seen somewhere on here that the break pedal sqeaks when u push down. mine is starting to do that, i will have to get under there and check it out. Also, seeing i have a King Cab, the driver side rear door seems like it does not shut completely tight now. so much so, that it rattles a little bit when going over bumps. I checked the passanger door, and when shut, there is no play, the driver side rear door however, when shut all the way, has a little bit of play, almost making a little noise when trying to wiggle it back and forth. On top of that, i need to have the recall for the tow harness done. Has anyone else has any issues with these problems. They are fairly small, no biggie really, just didnt know if i am being crazy or what. It is under warranteeeee, hehe.


----------



## Echelon (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm not sure, but I would be at the dealership getting it fixed for sure!


----------



## bwilbourne (Jul 27, 2004)

My wife has an 05 Pathfinder and the same issue is happening with her brake peddle-squeaking. Not really sure how to fix it.

I also have an -05 Frontier Nismo Crew 4x4 and the only complaint that I have is that i have rattles in the dashboard. I have narrowed one down to being somthing totally loose in the glove compartment area. When I turn corners it rolls back and forth. Really annoying-also not sure what to do with that. I hate to take it to the dealer and have them start taking my dash apart. Other than that, I love both vehicles...


----------



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

all in all, i am a very happy nissan owner, i came from a 2001 sonoma 4.3, and that think was a time bomb on wheels. my new SE is the love of my life, well, according to my gf, :thumbup: I think i will make the appointment after i get back from camping next week. I do need the recall fixed anywho.


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

bwilbourne said:


> I also have an -05 Frontier Nismo Crew 4x4 and the only complaint that I have is that i have rattles in the dashboard. I have narrowed one down to being somthing totally loose in the glove compartment area. When I turn corners it rolls back and forth. Really annoying-also not sure what to do with that. I hate to take it to the dealer and have them start taking my dash apart. Other than that, I love both vehicles...


I think I have the same thunk! Yesterday I thought it was all the crap I had in the glove compartments, so I took everyhting out. Would go around a corner or hit the brakes hard and still heard a "thunk" noise, like there was a ball rolling back and forth. I figure it must be something easy like a wire bundle that isn't secure. 

I'm with you, I don't really want a dealer taking my truck apart. I had a new '99 Mustang GT that had a few *minor* paint flaws. And the dealer fixed them by re-spraying huge areas. Got the color wrong. Did it again, only wider. Still not right, etc. For the 4th attempt they ended up painting the entire hood, both rear quarters, rear bumper, and the trunk. And got the color totally wrong. They wanted to re-paint the entire car at this time....with only 3k on it. Luckily they gave me 100% credit towards a new Mustang and sold it to me at invoice. 

So yeah, I'm not in a hurry to run to the dealer.


----------



## dcp673 (Oct 14, 2005)

bwilbourne said:


> My wife has an 05 Pathfinder and the same issue is happening with her brake peddle-squeaking. Not really sure how to fix it.
> 
> I also have an -05 Frontier Nismo Crew 4x4 and the only complaint that I have is that i have rattles in the dashboard. I have narrowed one down to being somthing totally loose in the glove compartment area. When I turn corners it rolls back and forth. Really annoying-also not sure what to do with that. I hate to take it to the dealer and have them start taking my dash apart. Other than that, I love both vehicles...




Had the same issue with the glove box, thought it was my tire pressure gauge so I took it out. Still heard something when I turned the corners....it was my sunglasses sliding back and forth in the sunglass compartment (sounded like it was coming from the glove compartment). But I still have a rattle under my dash when it's cold outside, below 70*. I too will try to locate and fix what I can before taking it to the dealer.


----------



## psaz (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh man I have that exact same dash rattle! It's been driving me insane for a little while now. I've been trying to chase it down and even went through the entire dash this weekend when I put in the new stereo. Nothing was loose and couldn't find anything. I'll definitely have to check out the sunglasses thing tomorrow!


----------



## gotjesusyo (Nov 1, 2005)

*Same Driver Jump Door Issue*

I have the same problem with my driver side doors in my KC. It has just gotten bad enought for me to notice it. I'm going to take my truck in the week of thanks giving (off of work) and let them look at it. I'm not sure if those doors are adjustable in anyway...they don't look like they are. If you happen to get the problem solved please let me know, and i'll do the same.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I've not noticed this on my truck, but I did have the same problem on my 99 F-150. Most these doors are adjustable, but sometimes it's not real obvious what exactly to adjust! The dealer fixed mine while I was sitting in the parking lot, it took like two minutes, and most of that was him walking to one of the tech's tool box to grab the right tool! After a quick adjustment I was on my way, and the rattle never came back.


----------



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

gotjesusyo, yea, i didnt see any adjustment on it either, i am sure there has to be an adjustment behind the moldings. its funny, i had posted on here about the tow harness under recall. Today in the mail i recieved the letter saying i needed to bring it in for the new harness. very nice! I will be visiting the dealer soon. I will let u know what the deal is with the door when she goes in!


----------



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

dropped my truck off today!! wrote it up for 

1.) driver side rear door vibrates while driving over bumps. 

2.) recall BCM Harness

this one i have not yet posted about, but want it looked at.
3.) when purchased, truck sat on there back lot for 2 - 3 months before being purchased, leaving huge amounts of rust on all 4 rotors. after having 3 months now, rust divots are present in rotors, and had caused small groves. I want them to turn / fix it.

so lets hope they fix all this, hehe. nothing real serious, but, HEY, its BRAND NEW. :thumbup:


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

gotjesusyo said:


> I have the same problem with my driver side doors in my KC. It has just gotten bad enought for me to notice it. I'm going to take my truck in the week of thanks giving (off of work) and let them look at it. I'm not sure if those doors are adjustable in anyway...they don't look like they are. If you happen to get the problem solved please let me know, and i'll do the same.


I have this too!!!! it's driving me crazy, im going to take it in


my passenger jump seat wont stay up also, like the TSB says...


----------



## prpodium (Sep 12, 2005)

billygg said:


> i now have 1,400 miles on my KC SE frontie, and a couple things are starting to come out. first, i seen somewhere on here that the break pedal sqeaks when u push down. mine is starting to do that, i will have to get under there and check it out. Also, seeing i have a King Cab, the driver side rear door seems like it does not shut completely tight now. so much so, that it rattles a little bit when going over bumps. I checked the passanger door, and when shut, there is no play, the driver side rear door however, when shut all the way, has a little bit of play, almost making a little noise when trying to wiggle it back and forth. On top of that, i need to have the recall for the tow harness done. Has anyone else has any issues with these problems. They are fairly small, no biggie really, just didnt know if i am being crazy or what. It is under warranteeeee, hehe.



yeah... i have a bad rattle in behind my dash when its cold outside. dont really know why it only happens when its cold??? has anyone had problems with the dealer in trying to get this fixed???

thanks


----------



## jaysonL (Dec 4, 2005)

bwilbourne said:


> My wife has an 05 Pathfinder and the same issue is happening with her brake peddle-squeaking. Not really sure how to fix it.
> 
> I also have an -05 Frontier Nismo Crew 4x4 and the only complaint that I have is that i have rattles in the dashboard. I have narrowed one down to being somthing totally loose in the glove compartment area. When I turn corners it rolls back and forth. Really annoying-also not sure what to do with that. I hate to take it to the dealer and have them start taking my dash apart. Other than that, I love both vehicles...


Have you checked the lug nut tool. The little socket looking thing you put over one lug nut per wheel when loosening them. It may have fallen behind the glove box and out of sight somewhere. Also, don't hate me for asking, but have you checked the upper glove box ?

Jayson


----------



## prpodium (Sep 12, 2005)

jaysonL said:


> Have you checked the lug nut tool. The little socket looking thing you put over one lug nut per wheel when loosening them. It may have fallen behind the glove box and out of sight somewhere. Also, don't hate me for asking, but have you checked the upper glove box ?
> 
> Jayson



great reply... really helpful... dont you think that would be the first two things i would check??? (and thanks for the explanation of what a 'lug nut tool' is.. been wondering what that was :thumbdwn: )... anyone with some better ideas of what it could be without insulting my intelligence.


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

prpodium said:


> great reply... really helpful... dont you think that would be the first two things i would check??? (and thanks for the explanation of what a 'lug nut tool' is.. been wondering what that was :thumbdwn: )... anyone with some better ideas of what it could be without insulting my intelligence.


You want help after treating people like that? He did say "Also, don't hate me for asking," Not everybody on here knows much about cars and sometimes it does come down to something stupid like that. 

Have you tried to open your glove box like you would to replace your in cabin filter? I noticed when I opened mine I had the micro filter even though I did not have it on my build but the bolt for the housing was missing. Others have also said their bolt was missing so you might want to open up that access point for the filter with a magnet and see if there is anything in there.


----------



## guess1 (Dec 11, 2005)

prpodium said:


> great reply... really helpful... dont you think that would be the first two things i would check??? (and thanks for the explanation of what a 'lug nut tool' is.. been wondering what that was :thumbdwn: )... anyone with some better ideas of what it could be without insulting my intelligence.


I think the response wasn't meant to insult your intelligence, as evidenced by the "don't hate me for asking".........  Could it be that jaysonL was simply trying to help you? I'd offer some advice myself, but your intelligence is obviously too easily insulted, and I'd really HATE to try to match your INCREDIBLY WITTY SARCASM......good luck anyway.......however, I'd be surprised if anyone else tries to help you after you insult their offer to help.....


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

prpodium said:


> yeah... i have a bad rattle in behind my dash when its cold outside. dont really know why it only happens when its cold??? has anyone had problems with the dealer in trying to get this fixed???
> 
> thanks



I had the same problem up by what sounded like my radio when I was around 2500rpm. It kind of sounded like a buzzing sound. I got a flashlight out and looked up on the drivers side toward the radio behind the dash and I saw a metal bracket. I pushed the bracket toward the side of the radio with my hand and I have not had a rattle since. Let mw know if that works for you.


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

prpodium said:


> great reply... really helpful... dont you think that would be the first two things i would check??? (and thanks for the explanation of what a 'lug nut tool' is.. been wondering what that was :thumbdwn: )... anyone with some better ideas of what it could be without insulting my intelligence.


Hey prpodium Clearly, jasonl is just doing his best to help you out. Sometimes it's the most obvious things that get missed. For instance, you clearly missed the fact that this guys was making a sincere and genuine attempt to help you resolve an annoying problem. A simple "I checked that first and it was fine, but thanks anyway" would have been more appropriate for a FREE PUBLIC SERVICE.

May that rattle plague you for a good long time.


----------



## prpodium (Sep 12, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> Hey prpodium Clearly, jasonl is just doing his best to help you out. Sometimes it's the most obvious things that get missed. For instance, you clearly missed the fact that this guys was making a sincere and genuine attempt to help you resolve an annoying problem. A simple "I checked that first and it was fine, but thanks anyway" would have been more appropriate for a FREE PUBLIC SERVICE.
> 
> May that rattle plague you for a good long time.


wow... who are the rude ones here. i wasnt wishing anyone any harm or further aggrevation, yet you are hoping that the problems continues... how mature is that??? will my aggrevation make you somehow feel better?? I understand he may have been making a serious attempt to help, but do you think he needs you to rush to his defense... furthermore, what does my response have to do with this being a free public service? so i shouldnt post certain things because i dont pay?? hey JasonL, i dont have any ill feelings for you (as i mentioned in the message i sent to him expressing my apology)... but franko here... you're a jacka s s.


----------



## prpodium (Sep 12, 2005)

guess1 said:


> and I'd really HATE to try to match your INCREDIBLY WITTY SARCASM...


i think you just did... miserable attempt i will admit, but a try nonetheless.


----------



## prpodium (Sep 12, 2005)

OverTheTop said:


> I had the same problem up by what sounded like my radio when I was around 2500rpm. It kind of sounded like a buzzing sound. I got a flashlight out and looked up on the drivers side toward the radio behind the dash and I saw a metal bracket. I pushed the bracket toward the side of the radio with my hand and I have not had a rattle since. Let mw know if that works for you.


thank you for your response.. i will try that tomorrow. hopefully this thing will go away, its obviously making me a little on edge!

thanks again!


----------



## guess1 (Dec 11, 2005)

prpodium said:


> i think you just did... miserable attempt i will admit, but a try nonetheless.



Bwaaaahaaaahaaaahaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!

The reason we jumped on your case was because you were being an @ss when someone offered their advice......if you don't like someone's advice, how about just ignoring it......be a man. :cheers:


----------



## prpodium (Sep 12, 2005)

guess1 said:


> Bwaaaahaaaahaaaahaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The reason we jumped on your case was because you were being an @ss when someone offered their advice......if you don't like someone's advice, how about just ignoring it......be a man. :cheers:



so that's how imbeciles laugh... thanks for the clarification ma'am....

so i guess you're the man for being chivalrous and running to the defense of someone else... don't worry, we're all impressed.
since you gave me great advice on how to avoid this situation in the future (like i needed it) answer me this, if you dont like the response that someone gives to another, why dont you ignore it and stay out of it rather than getting in the middle like a little B itch... dont be a douche.. -insert lame smiley face here-


----------



## jaysonL (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, I guess I registered at the wrong forum. I just figured everyone on here was human. I know I have the habit of over looking the simplest things first. I always dig deep into the middle of something and realize the problem was right on top . Also, explaining what a lug nut tool was may be a little over the top but NOT insulting !! Insulting would have been calling you a dumb a$$ for not looking there first. I don't insult people, I don't like being insulted, therefore I don't do it. Apology accepted, but if this problem is THIS serious, consider it a blessing, and then go find your self some REAL problems !!! But, I do apologize for starting a mud flinging contest, I'll try not to post again.


----------



## prpodium (Sep 12, 2005)

jaysonL said:


> Apology accepted, but if this problem is THIS serious, consider it a blessing, and then go find your self some REAL problems !!! But, I do apologize for starting a mud flinging contest, I'll try not to post again.


well losing a home in a hurricane must not be real... thanks for the acceptance jerk.


----------

